# What is the best/easiest way to ship isopods?



## mmandajade (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm starting to get a bit of outside interest in selling my isos to folks other than my local 'pool' and wondered what everyone's preferred shipping method is.

I'm not necessarily concerned about which carrier, but more about what size container for the isos, and what size box to ship in? What mistakes have been made that resulted in isos spilling out of their container or dented boxes etc? I just want to make sure I'm shipping the best way possible, hopefully without breaking the bank for me or the folks buying the isos  

Thanks all!!


----------



## Thesk8nmidget (Aug 10, 2019)

I have usually received isopods in little 2oz plastic cups with lids taped shut for extra protection.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, 2 oz Solo cups with lids for the smaller cultures, 8 to 12 oz deli cups for the larger ones. The size of the box will depend on how many cultures you're shipping to a buyer. The USPS site is very helpful in figuring out sizes and costs.

Winter shipping will likely be more complicated.


----------



## S&H (Aug 31, 2011)

How fast are you able to produce isopods? Are you getting a lot of surplus?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I use 4 oz deli containers. Up to 5 will fit in a small flat rate box from the Post Office for $7.90 shipping.


----------



## mmandajade (Feb 13, 2017)

S&H said:


> How fast are you able to produce isopods? Are you getting a lot of surplus?


Yeah, both my giant oranges and dwarf whites are booming now, and I'm trying to keep things under control with the limited space I have. There was a really educational post (maybe by Pumilio?) about how removing most of adults (especially with the oranges) will actually allow the cultures to produce faster since the young aren't out-competed by the adults. 

Thanks for the info on the size of deli cups everyone!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

mmandajade said:


> (maybe by Pumilio?)


'Pumilo', in case anyone searches for the post.


----------

